# On the Lighter Side.....  CF Rations



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2001)

OK everyone, let‘s lighten it up a bit and try some pleasant diversion and jovial jocularity on say..........hmmmm, I don‘t know, how about..(scratch head here)..Rations. Yea, RATIONS!!! That‘s the ticket. So any way, whats with these new wave nutritionists replacin‘ my java with this other stuff? Crappicino my butt, and if I wanted Earl Grey tea, I‘d join Star Fleet, wear tight uniforms and ask my replicator for it!! Don‘t know about you, but after 12 hrs in a night OP, I don‘t want to wrestle 3/4 of my patrol so I can get enough freeze dried crystals to jumps start my cardiac pump. Glad they‘re putting hot sauce in now though, tired of breaking the Tabasco in my butt pack, makes the rain suit sticky.


----------



## JRMACDONALD (8 May 2001)

YYYAAAHH! Croatia 92/ sarajevo- had to wrestle the guys in my M113 to get those tiny 1 oz. bottles of Tabasco out of the US MRE packs. ( really, could have use the "old packs" where they had  packs of 3 cigs, for "breaking the ice" with the locals! didn‘t smoke at the time!)( French section/Day rations packs had a bottle of wine in ‘em!)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 May 2001)

Now that MacDonald has discovered how to use the Graemlins, there will be no stopping him....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2001)

What I miss of the old US type was losing the menu, having nothing but green cans with no markings. Open pound cake for breaky and finding......SPICED BEEF!!....ahhh crap here comes heartburn city!


----------



## John Nayduk (11 May 2001)

Sounds like you guys remember the good OLD days hunting mammouths.  While we‘re at it, how about those neat little can openers we used to get?


----------



## ender (14 May 2001)

you know what they say about the army:
The pays as good as the food!


----------



## JRMACDONALD (14 May 2001)

HHHMMM! nothing better than a good mammoth steak, after a long patrol( for mammoth , of course!) ( you needed a huge work party, though, at the kitchen!)( ever try to open a mammoth with those small US P-38s, I prefered the Cdn version)


----------



## echo (16 May 2001)

and whats with the peanut butter in an unresealable packet now?
what happened to the "toothpaste" tube?
it was the best for full ruck marches when ur only a "lil bit" hungry and needed something to tide you o‘er till your eventual meal from a strange bag.


----------



## hhour48 (16 May 2001)

I saw those tubes last summer.
Dated 1995 btw


----------



## Cree Warrior (16 May 2001)

Food is a crutch.

Sua Sponte


----------



## John Nayduk (25 May 2001)

So is booze but I like that too.


----------



## Disturbance (28 May 2001)

On my first ex this past weekend I was amazed at all the **** they put in the IMPs. All the sugars and whiteners blah blah blah, I did like the raspberry and oj mix though and I actually really liked the meatball dinner and the pork chow mein mmmm. Cold sausage and hashbrowns however did not like me very much


----------



## echo (28 May 2001)

sausage and hash browns are the best!
next to the almighty LASAGNE(!!!) of course.
nothing can ever beat cold lasagne on a rainy morning.
mmm mmm good.
lol
(btw,those whiteners  can be put into a canteen of water so the water‘ll have taste like those rocket candies(remember those)  but wont be suggary and become sticky.)


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (29 May 2001)

O.K. now, I think we should all agree that the best thing that you can get are the tasty little slimy peaches. (although most of them fall on the ground, damn little spoon!, theyre still my fav.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2001)

Nope, can‘t agree. Try the cherry cake, heated up and soaked with rum, oh yeah! (so illegal, but makes it worth while)   :blotto: Sorry, had to try the new gremlin.


----------



## echo (31 May 2001)

SoF-forget the little spoon,just drink the peaches from the bag.
the pears and pineapples are the dirtiest desserts i‘ve EVER eaten from an IMP.
*shudder*

  :flame:   :fifty:   :mg:   :sniper: 
these lil guys are the coolest things.
  :fifty: he‘s my favourite.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (1 Jun 2001)

I tried to just drink them but they just spilled all over my combats :crybaby: . Damn crappy packages they come in!(just joking)


----------



## McG (1 Jun 2001)

I once met an individual who bragged about being responsible for the old plastic spoon being replaced by the new long, too small, too weak plastic spoon.  He was convinced that because he filled out every user survey and complained that his spoon did not reach the bottom it was really his work.  I doubt he can take so much credit, but I should have kicked him in the ***  for it any way.  Open the bag along a side (not an end) and it regular shaped spoon worked just fine.

recceguy, damn strait about the cherry cake, all though I‘ve never tried it with the rum (yet).  I miss the baked orange too.  I‘d have to say the worst thing out there is the pitted cherries (you can‘t trade those for a pack of salt and a clean stick) but they are a quantum leap beyond the old cherries complete with pits.


----------



## Harry (2 Jun 2001)

MCG,

Sure we weren‘t on the same section commanders course in ‘88 :fifty:   .  Had a grizzled old load master in the back of a US Army **** hook slap me for eating from the top down  .  Gave me the finer points of tearing the bag along the top and rest was just too easey.  The mother of all invention is always in your hands and tatstes better followed by a couple of fission fused John Wayne cookies,   if anyone can recall those.  Live long, prosper and pass the tabasco baby, numm numms from the trenchs


----------



## McG (2 Jun 2001)

‘88?  If I recall that was my final year serving at CFB Baden-Soellingen Elementry School.    It was another few years before I was wearing the green.


----------



## echo (3 Jun 2001)

open the bag from the side.....McG that‘s pure GENIUS!!!!!!
im gonna try that next  time im eatin IMPS(which will probably be next week).
thanks for the tip.


----------



## hhour48 (3 Jun 2001)

Also try cutting/tearing the cardboard box the hot meal comes in in half and put your hot meal package in there after you boil it.
Makes it "cooler to the touch" while you eat...


----------



## John Nayduk (4 Jun 2001)

I want to know in what ration pack does the Recce Guy get the rum in???   Knowing him as I do, he‘s probably sitting on the Regimental allotment!  :blotto:


----------



## Cbt Engr (8 Jun 2001)

I just registered on the site and finished reading this whole list of posts. Four words is all I have ... Hungarian goulash, ham omelette.
  :crybaby:


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

Here we go again with a five year old string.

Does any one remember the British Rations we use to get while in Germany, Heck after eating a Steak & kidney Stew we deserved a SSM. LOL, Chocolates that had turned powder and white, hard tack that was so old it wouldn't soak water any more. Sardines in tomato sauce where the tin was almost eaten through by the sauce.

The only good thing about then was that you could trade some of the stuff with the locals for real food, Chickens, eggs and Veg.

In 69 we were still getting rations dated 1942


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

Oh almost forgot. By the sound of the bitching I would guess that you no longer get the metal Fork, Knife and spoon sets aspart of your kit.


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jul 2005)

Another Recce Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys remember the good OLD days hunting mammouths.  While we're at it, how about those neat little can openers we used to get?



The hunting part wasn't that bad as I recall. Now jamming them into the hay boxes took a bit of work ;D.


Mammoth, Wooly ( individual for the use of), NSN 00000001,


----------



## pappy (23 Jul 2005)

they hand out food in the Canadian Amry?   ;D

Aww C-rations, them are the days....  You'd be supprised at what a few of those got you in Korea in the late 1970's..... Oscar, Kimchee, Soju anyone?

seems it wasn't a well kept secret, first weekend on ops we raided the 5-ton truck carrying our c-rats... by the middle of the next week it was empty... oops...
The poor Second Lt in chagre of them was pissed..... seems we forgot to sign for them on our meal tickets, yeah the USMC charged us to eat them, nice sense of humor...
After the resupply there was a 24/7 guard around the truck....  "it was them Sneaky-boys Lt"  thank god for the mama-sans bringing ramen and coke.... so much for operational security, they where always waiting for us at the next position....

Only thing that went faster then the c-rats was the Corpsman's supply of condoms, those we didn't have to pay for.... but there are kids reading this.....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jul 2005)

pappy said:
			
		

> Only thing that went faster then the c-rats was the Corpsman's supply of condoms, those we didn't have to pay for.... but there are kids reading this.....



Why? Shouldn't they know they made great muzzle protectors for the Browning .30 (GPMG)


----------



## paracowboy (23 Jul 2005)

Young KH said:
			
		

> Oh almost forgot. By the sound of the bitching I would guess that you no longer get the metal Fork, Knife and spoon sets aspart of your kit.


sure we do. I got 4 sets. We just don't use 'em much anymore, due to sanitation/hygeine issues. Mostly we use paper plates and plastic gutwrenches. (Okay, mostly we use our fingers and teeth.)


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

hehehehehehe I should have known.


----------



## davidk (23 Jul 2005)

Young KH said:
			
		

> Oh almost forgot. By the sound of the bitching I would guess that you no longer get the metal Fork, Knife and spoon sets aspart of your kit.



Anthing goes...I've seen a buddy use the swab holder of a pull-through from a C7 cleaning kit to twist his peanut butter tube so as to get the most out of it.


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

Ya but with the old jeeps gone (I think) with their 626 beer bottle openers. What do the troops do now, when in countries without twist tops?


----------



## davidk (23 Jul 2005)

Young KH said:
			
		

> Ya but with the old jeeps gone (I think) with their 626 beer bottle openers. What do the troops do now, when in countries without twist tops?



Drinking on duty? Whatever could you be thinking? : Although I suppose, if 'somebody' approached you and asked you to open his beer, you could use one of the various tools on your issued Gerber or whatever else you choose to carry. And remember, it's not illegal to keep a bottle opener on your keychain...


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

That's not drinking it's liquid Bread and if you add Tomato juice (Calgary Red Eye) it's a tomato sandwich, field rations.


----------



## paracowboy (23 Jul 2005)

it's illegal and I'll charge the sumbitch I catch doin' it. After I kick his ass.


----------



## Young KH (23 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> it's illegal and I'll charge the sumbitch I catch doin' it. After I kick his ***.


So much for "On the lighter side"


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Jul 2005)

Elsewhere, Mr. Young, you said we (army.ca)needed input from people _on the ground_; you just got it.

Things have changed since you were in Cyprus in 66.  Canadian soldiers, like paracowboy, are, as they must be, alert and ready 24/7 when they are in Kabul or Kandahar.  Attitudes - especially towards drinking - have changed, a lot and for the better.  They work hard and they train hard and they expect all ranks to shape up.

You have given us considerable evidence of the fact that you have been away from soldiers and soldiering for a long, long time; me too, but not quite as long.  There is a lot of good, easy to find information here, on army.ca about the modern Canadian Army.  I have learned a lot here; you might, too, if you will go off 'send' for a bit.


----------



## pappy (23 Jul 2005)

Young KH said:
			
		

> Ya but with the old jeeps gone (I think) with their 626 beer bottle openers. What do the troops do now, when in countries without twist tops?



The issue Buckle, Belt, Khaki the USMC issues works wonderful as a bottle opener......  ;D  never need to carry a church key (aka bottle opener)


----------



## Vigilant (23 Jul 2005)

Man, I love the Salmon IMPs. Always some shmuck will trade for 'em.

And if you do get condoms for your rifle, make sure they're NOT lubricated. ;D


----------



## Black Watch (23 Jul 2005)

Smoked salmon kiks @$$


----------



## armywoman (24 Jul 2005)

The only good thing about the rations are....well...um...if you don't mind the extra weight in your ruck, you can carry take power bars instead and get rid of the rations when no one is looking, and that if you don't like pooping in the bush.. eat a couple rations and you are guaranteed to be plugged for at least the duration of the exercise sometimes longer.

Actually in the most recent Esprit DE Corps.  There was an article about a guy who is going to eat nothing but rations for the next month.  He has a blog, the link is below .  He calls himself the rationman.

http://www.rationman.blogspot.com/

Good luck to him.  I think a really good enema will be in order a week after he starts.


----------



## Fraser.g (24 Jul 2005)

armywoman said:
			
		

> The only good thing about the rations are....well...um...if you don't mind the extra weight in your ruck, you can carry take power bars instead and get rid of the rations when no one is looking, and that if you don't like pooping in the bush.. eat a couple rations and you are guaranteed to be plugged for at least the duration of the exercise sometimes longer.
> 
> Actually in the most recent Esprit DE Corps.   There was an article about a guy who is going to eat nothing but rations for the next month.   He has a blog, the link is below .   He calls himself the rationman.
> 
> ...



Gee Umm How long do you expect to live on power bars?? 
The Idea of an ex is to get you into the war fighting mind set not the "Its over on Sunday" mind set

You have to choose which  set you want to go with.   I would sudgest the later to avioid any  surprises. :


----------



## armywoman (24 Jul 2005)

Of course it is, I find that when I am on exercise I can not eat at all.  I usually have to force myself to eat anything. 

The chili and the lasagna are pretty good, although I am currently trying to change my diet by eating less meats.  Some of my meals are raw.  Although I do not think that a raw food diet is conducive to the military..not too many raw fruits and veggies...or blenders in the field.

Has anyone tried some of the newer meals?


----------



## Springroll (24 Jul 2005)

The last IMP I ate was back in '94 and it was Meatballs in gravy....worst tasting IMP though would have to be Mac and cheese with poeas...smelled and tasted like vomit....you needed alot, and I mean ALOT, of ketchup to make it even half way decent... 

What kind of new fancy IMPs are they serving now??? 

Do they actually taste decent??


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jul 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The last IMP I ate was back in '94 and it was Meatballs in gravy....worst tasting IMP though would have to be Mac and cheese with poeas...smelled and tasted like vomit....you needed alot, and I mean ALOT, of ketchup to make it even half way decent...
> 
> What kind of new fancy IMPs are they serving now???
> 
> Do they actually taste decent??


IMP's have improved over time...Now, wa have smoked salmon, ham and raisains, and so on...Yeah they're pretty good


----------



## Springroll (24 Jul 2005)

No more ham omelet???  :crybaby:  ;D


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jul 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> No more ham omelet???   :crybaby:   ;D


nope...no more mac and cheese either...And no more "toothpaste-style"tubes for jam or peanut butter...darn it


----------



## WogCpl (24 Jul 2005)

Too bad they got rid of the crackers, much better than the bread. If rations are "extra" weight, i guess you think water is too?


----------



## jarko (24 Jul 2005)

The rations are pretty good, I was one of the few that enjoy them. But i wish they would make them more healthier, instead of loading them with tons of candy, cookies and other shit.


----------



## GerryCan (24 Jul 2005)

They're filled with the high calorie foods for a reason: troops tend to burn a lot more calories in the field. 
Low calorie diets are no-good for high work - low sleep conditions. By any means, you shouldn't get too fat in the field unless you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Old Fellah (24 Jul 2005)

Over the years the individual rations have changed considerably, largely owing to the efforts of the dieticians in the Logisitics branch.  I used to love to munch on the Club brand crackers, but could never find them in the grocery stores.  Trying to "preserve" bread for three years is an execise in futility, IMO.

I found this site after a former member of 1 CDN Para Bn (two successful jumps: D-Day and Op Varsity [Rhine Crossing] told me of the hilarious antics of "Ration Man".  Maybe his losy diet at college is causing him trouble now that he is getting a balanced diet, even if he is trying to eat it in a three meal fashion rather than spreading it across the 18 or so hours he should be working, not riding buses to Toronto or holding hands in the movies with his GF.

Entertaining stuff, but some of the menu items are amusing.

TOF.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

armywoman said:
			
		

> Of course it is, I find that when I am on exercise I can not eat at all.   I usually have to force myself to eat anything.


 I'd hate to see you after 6 or 8 weeks of not eating, or trying to live on powerbars.


----------



## mover1 (25 Jul 2005)

http://www.sovietarmy.com/documents/afghan-medical.html

knew a guy once , wouldn't eat out of a haybox because it had 1973 stamped on the side.
Thought the eggs were 30 years old.


----------



## Goober (25 Jul 2005)

I think the LMCs are good, especially the beef jerkey. I don't mind the rations all that much, but I think they put way too many packages of the salmon in one box.


----------



## Pearson (25 Jul 2005)

uugggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
lung in a bag

need i say more


----------



## armywoman (25 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I'd hate to see you after 6 or 8 weeks of not eating, or trying to live on powerbars.



It would be a great diet.  I should be so lucky!

I don't think I have heard of 6-8 week exercises?!


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jul 2005)

> I don't think I have heard of 6-8 week exercises?!



Well, usually they throw in an admin pause or two in there......


----------



## armywoman (25 Jul 2005)

hum!

Note to self don't go on one of those!


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

armywoman said:
			
		

> I don't think I have heard of 6-8 week exercises?!


are we talking about the same thing? Going into the woods and mountains and playing soldier? Living in a hooch, digging trenches, shooting at enemy force?


----------



## armywoman (25 Jul 2005)

Yes I am thinking so.  I am a reservist so Cougar Salvo which is a week and a half-two weeks long, is the longest our exercises get!


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

armywoman said:
			
		

> Yes I am thinking so.   I am a reservist so Cougar Salvo which is a week and a half-two weeks long, is the longest our exercises get!


gotcha. Too bad. You're really missing out. 2 weeks is just enough time to get uncomfortable. You don't even begin to get miserable until week 5.


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jul 2005)

Heheh but really, how many of those weeks are just sitting around grilling wieners in the coy hide?


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

who are you with? Never had anything like that. I been ripped off.


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jul 2005)

Suuuuuure.... ;D


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jul 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Suuuuuure....


Brit, I'm seriously getting pissed here. You really got to do that? I can't recall ever getting to do anything like it. I know Mortar Pl and Pioneer Pl in 3 RCR sometimes brought a BBQ out on Ex. I know the Maintainers in 3 RCR and 3 VP do the same, but I never got anything like that in any of the rifle companies I've been in. 
Once, in Recce Pl, while doing a 3 week Platoon level Ex, our CQ brought a bucket of chicken and some Timmy's out to us.


----------



## armywoman (25 Jul 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> gotcha. Too bad. You're really missing out. 2 weeks is just enough time to get uncomfortable. You don't even begin to get miserable until week 5.



I find that training is few and far between that it would be beneficial to have longer exercises.   We usually end up trying to make sure everyone remembers how to do there job, before we can actually do it.

If I was a top notch soldier like your average PPCLI that would be different.

I am going to get farther off topic if I continue chatting about my hero worship of the PPCLI, so we will leave it there!


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Jul 2005)

> Brit, I'm seriously getting pissed here. You really got to do that? I can't recall ever getting to do anything like it. I know Mortar Pl and Pioneer Pl in 3 RCR sometimes brought a BBQ out on Ex. I know the Maintainers in 3 RCR and 3 VP do the same, but I never got anything like that in any of the rifle companies I've been in.
> Once, in Recce Pl, while doing a 3 week Platoon level Ex, our CQ brought a bucket of chicken and some Timmy's out to us.



Oh for god's sake do I have to explain every single joke?

Ok Mr.PC police from the _Maple Leaf_, no, in reality you do not actually sit around the coy hide for weeks grilling wieners. I never have either. But OTOH there's been ex'es where there was, shall we say, a fairly lengthy "lull" in the action. So in reality it's a little bit of both. 

There, that was fun, wasn't it? Are you happy now? We're having an absolute blast reconcilling tiny little  inconsistencies that the _Income Tax Act_ might have with various sections of the consittution over in the "economics" thread, why don't you join us?


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Oh for god's sake do I have to explain every single joke?
> 
> Ok Mr.PC police from the _Maple Leaf_, no, in reality you do not actually sit around the coy hide for weeks grilling wieners. I never have either. But OTOH there's been ex'es where there was, shall we say, a fairly lengthy "lull" in the action. So in reality it's a little bit of both.
> 
> There, that was fun, wasn't it? Are you happy now? We're having an absolute blast reconcilling tiny little   inconsistencies that the _Income Tax Act_ might have with various sections of the consittution over in the "economics" thread, why don't you join us?


dude, I know it's a friggin' joke! But, if you got to cook wieners, I got ripped off! Even in days where we did nothing, I still never got to eat anything but rats or some beef jerky. I been damn cheated! That's crap! I been discriminated against! My civil rights have been violated! I'm writing a re-dress.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2005)

Hmmm, trying to think of and Armoured guy that DOESN'T travel with a BBQ. Nope, sorry, can't think of one right now


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hmmm, trying to think of and Armoured guy that DOESN'T travel with a BBQ. Nope, sorry, can't think of one right now


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!* THIS IS TOTAL CRAP! It's blatant discrimination! I been cheated! I been robbed! It's racism! It's sexism! It's age-ism! It's bloody bollocks, is what it is! It's the White Man trying to keep me down! The Man is keeping his boot on my neck!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2005)

And use dry ice wrapped in newspaper for the cooler. It'll keep everything frozen solid for a week, without making a mess


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Jul 2005)

Some lawn chairs too...for those sing songs around the Coleman... ;D


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

I think I just popped a blood vessel.


----------



## devil39 (26 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hmmm, trying to think of and Armoured guy that DOESN'T travel with a BBQ. Nope, sorry, can't think of one right now



I used to hate Cbt Tm laagers with the LdSH.  They pulled out hibachis.... we infantry guys ran around setting up OPs.

It was worse when they used to throw empty beer cans at us when they rolled by in their Cougars.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (26 Jul 2005)

My crew and I used to have one of those little expresso makers too...  Very civilized.   8)


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Coolers? *COOLERS?* My left arm is going numb. I think I'm having a stroke.


----------



## Britney Spears (26 Jul 2005)

> Coolers? COOLERS? My left arm is going numb. I think I'm having a stroke.



Now you know why barrack boxes are an operational item only, unless you're a black hatter.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jul 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Some lawn chairs too...for those sing songs around the Coleman... ;D



I like the cammoed umbrella I picked up at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods. It kept the sun off you and stopped the rain going down the hatch. And when the Infantry were doing hide security, you could dismount it and attach it to the arm of your chaise lounge.

To bad I couldn't find little tiny cammo ones for the cocktails. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

blind, murderous rage...bleak, soul-numbing despair...blind, murderous rage...bleak, soul-numbing despair...


----------



## devil39 (26 Jul 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> My crew and I used to have one of those little expresso makers too...   Very civilized.     8)



I have one of those camping expresso makers.  Some of my most memorable breakfasts on deployment ended with the MRE chocolate brownie and a large cafe au lait made with "immortal milk".


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jul 2005)

Good thing paracowboy is too young to remember the glory days of being Mech infantry in 4CMBG or he'd seethe in righteous indignation. Reforger IIRC usually entailed â Å“little mid ex admin breaksâ ? every couple of days to allow the generals to catch up with their grease pencils and maps.

More than once I remember grabbing a wobbly pop or two and some nice schnitzel in a local Gausthoff with the bang stick tucked under the table, and the track in the parking lot.  

One evening as I recall the local Frauleins invited us out to the village disco, minus the poor schmuck who had to stay with the track. Have to admit though it is hard to boogie with 64 pattern webbing, mask, nuke bag and FN draped all over you and a quart bottle of Bavaria's finest hops and barley in your mitt.

On the downside we did have to eat American â Å“Câ ? rats, and never could find a place that served fruity umbrella drinks, camo or otherwise. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (26 Jul 2005)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Good thing paracowboy is too young to remember the glory days of being Mech infantry in 4CMBG or he'd seethe in righteous indignation. Reforger IIRC usually entailed â Å“little mid ex admin breaksâ ? every couple of days to allow the generals to catch up with their grease pencils and maps.
> 
> More than once I remember grabbing a wobbly pop or two and some nice schnitzel in a local Gausthoff with the bang stick tucked under the table, and the track in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


I'm learning to hate you. You get German food, German beer, and German chicks, and I get Afghani tea, goatmeat, and some hairy mullah wanting to bugger me?! Bloody bollocks! You're all gettin' 'er!


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jul 2005)

Guys, I'm pissing myself laughing here.... 



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> blind, murderous rage...bleak, soul-numbing despair...blind, murderous rage...bleak, soul-numbing despair...



Is that Homeric poetry?


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jul 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Guys, I'm pissing myself laughing here....
> 
> Is that Homeric poetry?



Homeric as in Homer J Simpson?

Paracowboy don't hate me. The operative word there â Å“wasâ ?, as in used to have German Beer, food, Frauleins etc. All that happened 25 years ago ( literally this month IIRC) these days I'm going through mid life crisis and I don't even want a Porsche ( did I mention how cheap they were over there?). The most excitement I get these days is a BBQ with the in laws in the burbs.  :'(

You on the other hand may have to endure goat meat,  and mint tea yes, but from what I heard Bangkok is the preferred destination for a little R&R. Now Bangkok to a twenty something Infanteer with a few months pay in his pocket is like Amsterdam and Hamburg combined ( Actually from what little I saw of it, more like better than the two combined and throw in Cartagena, which is like South Beach on mescalin). 

Poor me I got to see Bangkok with the domestic niner in tow. If it weren't for the couple of hours nap she took the first night (Thank you jet lag) I wouldn't have seen any of the fun parts. ( She won't be reading this right? )


----------



## beltfeedPaul (27 Jul 2005)

For anyone interested in rations(my first one was an IRP in 1979, Select brand ham and egg omelette in a can, man size box o' crackers, and Vienna sausages) check out this site, www.mreinfo.com, has info on rations from all over the world


----------



## jimmy742 (29 Jul 2005)

Ughhh...the antidiluvian bacon and eggs in a can made me so ill that my basic instructor told the others in the platoon not to touch it. Living on frozen strawberry jam, frozen sardines and crackers ( it was -14 out) made me really miss the mess hall in Farnham, horrendous as that was.

Then there was the time the British fed us while on exercise...ouch.

I really liked the Magic Pantry corned beef hash we had on Oriole when the cook was seasick or otherwise indisposed...


----------



## Pearson (30 Jul 2005)

Anyone have experience with US rats... the large section/platoon type?
In California on an ABCA ex, humping through Fort Ord and Fort Hunter Leggitt.
Any way, eating MRE's, enjoying the chicken-a-la-king..
We move in to a defensive position on top of some "hills", dig-dig-dig, (lucky I C-6 at the time, not a very big hole to dig     ;D ...), 

any whooo
it is decided that we will be eating hot rats, we get excited expecting the regular haybox contents, well surprise... 
Great we think, more good rats...
oops...... my mistake..

Looks like a large baking pan....open using can opener...

Nightmares...............
Hominy Grits.....     :-X

a large scrambeled egg/omlette looking thing.... 
OK i think not too bad.

scoop.... open mouth... insert spoon... takes all of a split second to hit the dirt...   :-X

another common nightmare.... 
winter ex
pulling toboggans
naptha leaks in the boggy
hmmmmm somehow gets through the packing into the rats.
ruins everything but the boil in bag... 
eat the choky bars anyway... 
case of the naptha tasting burps for the next 24 hours...

 :-X


----------



## GerryCan (30 Jul 2005)

In case paracowboy isn't upset enough...

We used to have a CQ staff that would bring out the two burner stove and fire up hotdogs and bring out a cooler full of pops. They'd sell 2 hotdogs and a pop for 2 bucks. The Bruno special as it was known. Hotdogs can be a beautiful site after a month of hard rats.

You guys just might be going about it all wrong over there


----------



## Goober (30 Jul 2005)

Some guy is going on a one month diet of CF rations (a'la super size me) and has a nutritionist and doctor monitoring him. I read about it in the latest Post Gazette I think, he has a website, does anyone have the web address?


----------



## scm77 (30 Jul 2005)

Here it is.

http://rationman.blogspot.com/


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Sep 2005)

Rations eh??? DOn't really want to get on this topic - makes me mad.  Every time they actually come up with a good one, they take it off the menu the following year.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Sep 2005)

Why oh why can we not scrap our rations and go the US MRE's???? They taste so much better and the menu's a heluva lot bigger?


----------

